# CARiD's Facebook Channel Updates.



## carid (Jul 20, 2011)

Here's an update, straight from our Facebook Channel. You can watch and discuss those posts here, if you still haven't got a Facebook account. We appreciate your thoughts! Be critical! 

The Volkswagen Golf (Rabbit) became a benchmark for the hot hatches especially in Europe and the US, too. Due to its long production history and technical reliability this car was the first wheels for many young people, and many of them fell in love with it.
Basically, the same story happened with the Aaron Ok and this Mk4 R32. He was fortunate enough to get this car for a really good money and in pretty good shape, except for the paintjob. Every panel on the car had peeled spots and he decided to go with the matte "frozen gray" vinyl wrapping. The perfect set of wheels and stance make the car stand out like never before!



That was a Sweet Monday picture for our Facebook fans))



Camaro has gone a long way and, fortunately, we have a really wide range of a modern day american muscles! The aftermarket is full with parts and this particular Chevy is a great example of a nice set of mods. We hope that this machine will inspire you to make a present for your beloved car!


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

That is nice .


----------



## carid (Jul 20, 2011)

Model of the Friday 02.14.13



The Mercedes-Benz E-class has been significantly overhauled for the 2014 model line. The biggest changes are noticed at the front end. The design team under Gordon Wagener has gone away with the four-eyed look. The Mercedes returns to a single, if complex, headlamp shape like the W124 that went out of production in 1995.

There will be available a great variety of powerplants, including the E63 AMG with its updated 5.5-liter twin-turbo V8 which produces 550 hp and 531 lb-ft of torque sent to all 4 wheels! The most interesting detail is that there may be the Black Series coming, based on the E63 AMG sedan. In this case, that will be another German muscle car!



Check out the 2014 GMC Sierra that has received a plenty of substantial updates! The GMC’s new truck shares engines with the Silverado — a base 4.3 liter V6, 5.3L V8 and 6.3L V8 that are mated to a six-speed automatic transmission. The All-Terrain package provides you with confidence on any terrain. The new Sierra gets more luxurious interior full of handy gizmos.



The 427 Shelby Cobra is the every car enthusiast’s dream. It is a piece of automotive heritage and history! People from all over the world try to find this car and this particular one is from Sweden. It is the Magnus Jinstrand's very own V12 Shelby Cobra that he has built from ground up.

It is rather hard to find the original parts in Europe, and there's no need to mention that finding the Cobra's engine is close to impossible! As a result, Magnus decided to swap the Mercedes V8, but he was lucky to get a much better Merc V12! Then, a Corvette suspension and a big honkin' blower were installed. The Snake produces around 600 hp and it is not a show car, keep that in mind.


----------



## carid (Jul 20, 2011)

Feel yourself comfortable at our Facebook Channel!

The Nissan GT-R is the ultimate car for a reasonable price but what to do if you want to step out of the crowd? Someone goes with a wild paintjob, vinyl or crazy widebody kit, but it is quite interesting to choose a more sophisticated way!

The Godzilla you see below has those small, tiny features that make it look different and flawless! The bolt-on fenders, small carbon accents, custom diffuser, perfect stance and dope rims - this is how to make the best better!



Check out custom Dodge Charger STR8 built by Doug Schramm! The two-door conversion might not be so impressive nowadays, but the car’s bodywork and styling are pretty much interesting, to say the least. The main idea of the project was to give the Dodge a retro look! The tail lights are from the original 1968 Charger while the headlights are taken from the new Challenger. The special matte copper paint highlights the car’s strong character! 




Model of the day! May you be in a great mood through the whole week! 




Check out the KILLA-B Camaro of Steve Nogas, known as master of burnouts! Under the hood you will find the heavily upgraded Merlin III 632ci block with Littlefield supercharger (16-7-1). This Chevy has both a perfect stance and comfortable ride due to the AccuAir self-leveling airbag suspension. However, the most striking fact is the tire size! This beast is fitted with Boyd Coddington Spectrum 24×14-inch rear wheels wrapped in 405/25/24 tires! 



Model of the day!


----------



## carid (Jul 20, 2011)

Hi guys! How about a new portion of Nissan Skyline GT-R? Oh, come on, we know that you adore them!  The main reason for the R34 being so popular is that it was built to be the best driver’s car! Nevertheless, we all know there cannot be too much power! Therefore, car enthusiasts spend huge green bucks upgrading it. The body lines are classic and up-to-date at the same time. Just a perfect sample of flawless design and engineering!



Model of the day - 02.20.13



Let’s remember the days when it was almost impossible to find a body kit for a car. Of course, there were some stock variants but they lacked a head turning factor. These are a long passed days... While nowadays there are a large set of different companies affording body kits for any taste!

Check out this Camaro with BOMEX wide body kit! We all agree that even stock Chevy is mean enough, but who doesn’t want to step out from the crowd?



Model of the day - 02.22.13



Have you ever seen something more extraordinary yet street legal than this uber sick Corvette? It is rather hard to imagine something more striking! It was built by Kevin Triplett, who is the founder of the Tripnozzi Muscle Cars. This radical '69 Corvette roadster is equipped with a twin-turbo 468 ci Big Block Chevy paired with the paddle-shifted automatic. The custom leather interior, Air Ride suspension and flawless paint just emphasize the car’s breathtaking look.



Have a good day!


----------



## carid (Jul 20, 2011)

*Not to break any forum rules, cars only will be posted here. Girls are available here - http://www.facebook.com/CARiDcom.*

Sometimes the process of choosing a car becomes special, even spiritual. There are some cases when the car chooses its owner and they become friends for the whole life! Like this '65 Chevrolet Impala SS that is a family member now. The car was restored from the ground up. Chrome parts, paintjob, interior trim and air suspension installed give the car the highest level of refinement. Classic design cues look great especially among other modern vehicles. It is a pure pleasure to behold such flawless machines!




Check out the Fesler-Moss limited edition Camaro that will impress all the Chevy fans! The new bold design gives the car a sleek look. Though it is a limited edition, the exact number of cars that will leave the factory remains unknown so far. This Chevy will be available with 4 V8 engines that GM provides in LS series. This means, the LS9 with 638 HP is in. The tuners mated it to the new transmission, new axles and driveline, did the programming and customized the cat back exhaust. 



Check out the Green Widebodied Godzilla! A normal GT-R cracks somewhere around 550hp, which is plenty, but we do not feature average cars. Thanks to the JoTech tuning stage 5 upgrade kit this special Nissan produces crazy 942 hp! The HRE’s 593 RS in satin black completes the car’s look.



Check out the flawless Dodge Challenger that is a pure evolution of the American muscle car line up! The masculine body lines ensure you that you are looking at a really bad boy. The jaw-dropping paintjob and decepticon logos under the hood highlight the car’s identity and strong personality. A set of 22 Inch Vossen CV1 Wheels, which is like another portion of cheese into pizza, just makes it even better!


----------



## carid (Jul 20, 2011)

Hey guys! Don't forget to visit our Facebook and YouTube channels to watch installation videos, new products releases and custom cars & girls!

Check out the 1969 DC Camaro that was custom built from the ground up for Josh Kalis, Pro Skateboarder! The SS is restomod, some people don’t like such an approach to the classic beast. However, if you want a great, old-school daily driver there is no better way. A set of iForged PS Neo finished in Gloss Black with Chrome Lips wheels match the paintjob perfectly! So it’s up to you to decide whether you like it or not. 



The 2013 Ford Focus ST is a serious competitor to European counterparts just from the factory line. The stock car boasts 253 horsepower and 270lb-ft of torque, but guys from the Fifteen52 decided to step further. A full Mountune engine was built with the use of their own forged rods and pistons, valve springs, high-flow DI injectors, intercooler, intake, downpipe, and ECU beef the ST up into something a bit more daunting. A Garrett GTX2863RS turbo provides the boost, while a Centerforce ST-R clutch and a Quaife ST-R limited slip differential send the power out. The new beast is born and its name is TrackSTer!



Check out the most extraordinary and exclusive car that you can find on the market - the Lamborghini Veneno! It is based on the Aventador but there is no exterior resemblance with its brother. It’s priced at a staggering $4.6 million and all 3 cars are already sold out. The Veneno has the same 6,5l V12 that produces 740 hp and shoots the car to 60 mph in 2.8 seconds!


----------



## carid (Jul 20, 2011)

Check out the Ferrari’s new Hypercar - the LaFerrari! The Enzo successor is powered by 6.3 liter V12 that makes 789 horsepower. Plus, there's an additional 160 horsepower electric motor! Thanks to the active aerodynamics and F1 team technologies, it will be a real beast on a track!



The Z06 Corvette was and still is a great bargain! Its stunning performance and bulletproof engine have gained the respect of many car enthusiasts. This Chevy is a pure pleasure just to look at! The Matte Blue Metallic wrapping and the CF Strasse Forged Aluminum SM7 Wheels with carbon fiber overlay will impress everyone who's lucky enough to see it. The engine produces 530 hp and 480 foot pounds of torque, but further upgrades are coming soon!



What usually comes to your mind when you hear about the Chevy Silverado? A simple, plain truck for transporting different kind of stuff...Not in this case though! Under the hood, you will find the LS1 6.0l V8 with Gibson headers and exhaust, Mattson’s aluminum radiator, and Flashpaq performance. However, the most eye-catching features of this monster are: the jaw-dropping paintjob, massive 30” rims and flat-cool stance!



The modern American muscle cars have become so popular that even European tuning companies choose them for their projects. The SchwabenFolia tuned the Chevrolet Camaro SS. The 6.2 liter V8 engine has received a compressor TVS2300 Magnuson that increases its output to 525 hp! The exterior boasts spectacular opening LSD doors, full wrap – mat shade called Anodized Blue, Black Brushed Steel roof, mirrors, hood and rear spoiler.



The new Nissan GT-R has been continuously gaining its popularity. Taking into account that it debuted in 2007, the car looks great even today. Thanks to its performance, the GT-R has become an icon among car enthusiasts. So, check out the beauty in white, the Claude’s GTR “GOJIRA”! It is the lowest R35 we have ever seen! However, it is rather comfortable to drive, despite its radical stance.



The car industry has become so advanced that a simple process of choosing a new car becomes a headache. Of course, you may say that there’s a thrilling variety of cars for any taste and budget, but don’t forget about the quality and exclusivity of the ride. Therefore, such cars as this forty-seven year-old Chevy Impala seems to be a bargain! However, once you want to express your personality and to highlight the car’s character, you start customizing it. So, here is the result of fine taste and huge work!



The Honda S2000 was and is a very successful model among car enthusiasts. 110,673 units were sold all over the world and, as ill luck would have it, the compact sports car’s successor remains unknown so far. You might have seen a lot of heavily modified cars, but there is nothing better than a clean dope car with a flawless stance, and don’t forget about the one and the most important item - a set of proper rims!



The car industry has evolved to the point that is close to insanity, a new model is revealed nearly every month. The car market is full of both used and new cars but only a few will get a place in automotive history and our hearts. Like this 1968 Camaro with its masculine, classic lines and mighty rumbling V8. This car will always be a dream for everyone. Enjoy!



The passion for muscle cars seems to have no boundaries, because even German tuning companies choose the pony cars for their projects. For example, this Ford Mustang tuned by Reifen Koch. The car comes with side exhausts, a KW coilovers with electrically lifting suspension, plus Brembo brakes and the massive 20-inch Schmidt Revolution wheels. The Mustang fans will definitely love this beast!



There are two different car types, those that are great for tuning and those that are not. Chevrolet seems to know how to create a car that will be in huge demand for tuning projects. The Chevy Avalanche is a jaw-dropping example of how the work should be done! This car will turn more heads than a majority of supercars. The flawless paintjob and stunning 28” Lexani wheels are just pure pleasure to behold!



Check out the Joe Johnson’s twin-turbo Chevelle SS that is just an amazing machine! There is a huge amount of benefits in favor of modern cars but none of them can compete with the classic muscle car. This car has a soul, a strong character and style. The staggering 20/22″ Forgiato Estremo wheels definitely highlight the car’s true identity!



Check out the sickest Nissan GT-R that we have seen in awhile! It is the Top Secret Performance Engineering project. The car was rebuilt from the ground up to be a serious competitor on the track. The result is stunning! The flawless bodywork and the Enkei wheels make this Godzilla one of a kind. It is a really SUPER GT-R now!



This custom Chevy combines pro-touring, pro-street and lowrider elements. It was built by Hot Style Customs, Japan for Akira Yamamoto. It has the 383 Chevy’s small block under the hood with fat blower popping out of it. The flawless paintjob, radical stance and wide 20” rims make this Camaro a unique and breathtaking machine!


----------



## carid (Jul 20, 2011)

Are there any truck fans among you?


----------



## carid (Jul 20, 2011)

Darth Vader loves to burnout in his Challenger, and you?
Like and share!


----------

